# IBS "flare up" HELP!



## HF2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey everyone..Im new on hereI am 17 and was diagnosed with IBS recently..I went through a lot to get that answer..I had most of the tests you can think of..I also just got started on a new medication to help so I can manage flare ups..I see a pediatric doctor.How do you all deal with pain in school? Im so worried because my episodes come on so quickly and it hurts SO much that when I have them I have to curl up and all I can seem to do is cry!I recently went through an episode and went to the er it got so bad, I wasnt allowed to have ANY pain meds becuase it makes IBS worse..These are getting in the way of everything!So how do you all deal with it! I need to talk to someone going through the same thing!


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply.I would give a suggestion, use the bathroom right when you get off the bus. It'll empty your stomach and will solve 80% of the problems you are having.Second, are you sure the medicines aren't working/make it worse? You might want to contact your doctor for a different medicine to help you.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah i would contact your doctor for a differ medicine


----------

